# Oil less 33 gallon vs. Oiled 28 gallon



## Davemcall (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi new to this forum just looking for some general advice. I recently purchased a 33 gallon craftsman oil less air compressor which was basically brand new. It has a tank pressure of 165 psi. Then after reading about all the issues people have had with the oil less units found and bought a used Campbell hausfeld 28 gallon oiled compressor. I'm torn as to which one to keep. I bought the Campbell hausfeld because it's oiled and has a flow at 90psi of 5.7 while the craftsman is 5.1. Is the smaller tank and lower pressure worth the increased flow? The campbell hausfeld has a 5hp motor. Craftsman is 1.7. Using it for an impact gun, die grinder both straight and 90 degree.


----------



## Davemcall (Mar 9, 2018)

I forgot to mention the Campbell hausfeld has a tank pressure of 125.


----------

